

Yahoo Pipes a powerful composition tool to aggregate, manipulate, and mashup - shahzaibkhan
http://www.theideallab.com/productivity/tools/yahoo-pipes-a-powerful-composition-tool-to-aggregate-manipulate-and-mashup/

======
hashfold
true.I have been using it since it was launched. since then loving it.

my most cloned one is local search (kijiji, google base and craigslist):
[http://pipes.yahoo.com/pipes/pipe.info?_id=605e7d7d80e11d957...](http://pipes.yahoo.com/pipes/pipe.info?_id=605e7d7d80e11d95741639cf9ea8ad44)

